# Enduro Touren - Wie schützt Ihr euch, oder nicht?



## ettan (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo beisammen,

leider ist mir ein anderer Titel nicht eingefallen.

Mich würde interessieren was Ihr auf Endurotouren 2-6 Stunden tragt bzw. nicht tragt.

Auch was sich für euch als praktisch oder untauglich erwiesen hat?

Gerade hier in den Voralpen sieht man auf den Trails entweder Panzer oder Leute mit gar keiner Ausrüstung auf den gleichen Wegen....

Ein "Mittelding" wäre mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen.

Nachdem ich mal wieder durch einen Sturz flach liege, würde mich interessieren was Ihr "wirklich" nutzt und für euch als Sinnvoll erachtet?


----------



## _mike_ (1. Juli 2013)

Helm & Handschuhe sind Pflicht.
Knieschoner sind immer dabei wenns länger und garstiger Bergab geht.
Bei Vollgas auch Ellenbogenschützer und Rucksack mit Protektor. 
FF nehm ich seltenst mit, kommt ab und an aber auch vor.

Voralpen & Panzer  ist da ein Lift in der Nähe????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (1. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre zwar keine klassischen Enduro-Touren (was wahrscheinlich eh jeder bisschen anders definiert), aber auf meinen Touren ist auch einiges dabei, was Verletzungsrisiko birgt..

Ich würde es also grundsätzlich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und dem Verletzungsrisiko der Tour ausmachen. 

Langfingerhandschuhe habe ich immer an.
Normaler Helm ist auch Pflicht, wobei ich hier irgendwann mal auf nen Helm umsteigen werde der hinten mehr schützt.

Die Knieschoner (O'Neal Sinner) habe ich auch immer an, wenn es bergauf geht habe ich sie unten am Fußgelenk. Ellbogenschützer (auch O'Neal Sinner) nehme ich nur mit, wenn es technisch und schwierig wird. Komisch eigentlich dass ich bei schnellen flowigen Abfahrten mit Sprüngen die Ellbogenschützer immer daheim lasse, hingegen bei technischen/kniffligen Abfahrten die Dinger sofort anziehe...

Protektorenrucksack habe ich nicht, dafür die Trinkblase in meinem Dakine Nomad oder Apex recht gut gefüllt.

Andere Protektorenkleidung habe ich ebenfalls keine, und auch nen FullFace-Helm habe ich bislang nicht in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2013)

Definiere Endurotour.


----------



## ettan (1. Juli 2013)

....Endurotour, normale Touren in den Alpen/Voralpen 500-2500hm; die nicht angelegt worden sind wie Bikeparks. Da gibts zig Varianten...

Die Bikes werden eigenständig voll oder zum Teil hochgefahren/getragen, Uphill gehört also auch dazu. Daher auch die Frage "was" getragen wird, die wenigsten werden hier wie im Bikepart ausgerüstet die Tour starten.

Interessant wäre z.B. wer neben Knie und Ellbogenschonern eine Protektorenhose oder Protektorenweste wie z.B. die Bliss Protektorenweste oder Protekorenrucksack trägt..?


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe zum Thema "Enduro" schon viele lustige Dinge gehört; die Festlegung auf ein bestimmtes geographisches Gebiet ist neu...

Zum Thema: Bei Touren mit geplant schwierigen Abfahrten trage ich unabhängig vom Tourengebiet außer normalem Helm und Langfingerhandschuhen einen Protektorenrucksack und Knieschoner; manchmal Ellbogenschützer.

Für Rennen wie die Mad-East Enduro habe ich einen Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz, Rückenprotektor ist sowieso Pflicht. Protektorenhose trage ich nur im Park - die ist mir zu unbequem zum längeren Pedalieren.


----------



## ettan (2. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> die Festlegung auf ein bestimmtes geographisches Gebiet ist neu...
> 
> 
> Ich könnte auch schreiben, in Hamburg am Kanal 15-20hm abwärts
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2013)

Enduro ist halt ein Klischee.

Wenn ich mich 500m von der Haustür entfernt maule, ist ein aufgeschlagenes Knie nicht so wild wie oben aufm Berg. 

Ich hab bei so Voralpentouren anfangs Hartplastikprotektoren für Beine und Arme und eine Protektorenweste mitgeschleppt, und immer Rucksack. Teils sogar Fullface und Goggle. 
Nachdem ich mich sicherer fühlte hab ich das dann auf Softprotektoren an Knie und Ellbogen reduziert, Rucksack aber eh immer dabei. Protektorenhose von 661 mit Netzstoff ist fast nicht spürbar, hab ich öfter mal an.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass Softprotektoren in steinigem Gelände nicht viel bringen - spitze Steine werden durch SAS-Tec Schaum nicht abgehalten. Das hätte mir um ein Haar den Gardaseeurlaub vermiest. 

Wenn man sich im HTF Fred die Cracks so anschaut, dann haben die in der Regel Vollplastik an Beinen und Armen. 
An Schlüsselstellen oder auch so will man halt nicht ständig wie ein Schwein bluten, wenn man mal kurz hinfällt - und das kommt an Schlüsselstellen halt öfter mal vor.

Auch bei "Enduro" á la Gardasee 601, Skull, SdP finde ich Vollplastik und auch Fullface wesentlich sicherer, da man dort doch ziemlich schnell unterwegs ist. 
Klar, wenn man langsam fährt, reichen softe Knieprotektoren auch.


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2013)

160mm= Weste immer (wg altem Schultercrash), Normaler Helm, Bein und Armschoner für gröbere Abfahrten oder technische Stellen.

Grüsse


----------



## Zara Bernard (3. Juli 2013)

Knie immer geschützt bei der Abfahrt, SoftProt. Langfingerhandschuhe und Helm sowieso. Brille. Langarm Trikot, hilft bei Sträuchern, Ästen etc.
Wenns sehr schnell wird muß dann ein FF her und HartSchale.

Wenn man öfter stürzt, weiß man was für ein Typ man ist, wie man landet, Körperschwerpunkt.
Hüfte oder Kopf oder Schulter oder Hände, Front oder Seite etc.

Ich stürz meistens seitlich auf die Hüfte.

Deswegen gibts bei mir auch oft eine Protektorenhose zu den Knieschonern dazu.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Juli 2013)

Tja was ist Enduro eigentlich? 

Ich mag das auch immer alles nicht so gerne definieren, weil es so schwierig ist und im grunde jeder selbst seine eigene Definition entwickelt.

Auf jedenfall fahre ich nichts was ich als "Touren" bezeichnen würde.
Eher immer dieselben Spots rauf und wieder runter, dabei bestimmte Passagen übend, variierend, je nachdem was man grad möchte...

Immer mit dabei Oneal Sinner Knie und Ellbogen sowie Fullface und orange-gläserne Sonnenbrille

Da ich meist nich länger als 2 Stunden unterwegs bin (mit hochkurbeln), lässt sich das auch von der Wärme der protektoren ganz gut ertragen.
Vom Schwierigkeits"level" würden viele sicher mit weniger fahren, aber ich fühl mich so deutlich sicherer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dergabbagandalf (3. Juli 2013)

Zum Thema Enduro-Definition will ich mich auch zurück halten. Als ich mich für den Sommer für eine TransAlp-Variante entschieden habe bin ich auf eine Enduro TransAlp gestoßen. Dachte zuerst die sei viel zu krass. Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Tourguide habe ich mich aber sofort für diese Tour entschieden. Ende des Monats geht es los.Endlich.
Ich trage ebenfalls neben Helm (Urge AllM) und Langfingern meistens die Sinner-Protektoren an den Beinen, wenn es schwiriger wird kommen nocht die entsprechenden Protektoren an die Ellenbogen. Rucksack ist auch immer dabei.
Zudem habe ich das Protektorenhemd von 661 entdeckt. Ist eine Art Kompressionsunterhemd mit Schulterprot. und einem weicheren Brustprot. Den totalen Hitzestau bekommt man darunter nicht.
Hat meiner Schulter auch schon 2 mal sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Bei einem high-speed crash oder wenn man sich mehrfach überschlägt rutschen die Protektoren wahrscheinlich etwas von ihrem Platz weg, aber bei den "normalen" Stürzen kann hier schlimmeres verhindert werden. Achja, für rund 50 Euro auch sehr erschwinglich.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2013)

Also ich fahre Freeride-Strecken, die ich selbst hochkurble, mit einem Giro Feature Enduro-Helm und Arm- sowie Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren von RaceFace.
Da man die meisten dieser Trails eh nicht Vollgas runterheizen kann, reicht dies meiner Meinung nach aus.
Einen Rucksack trage ich auch, da ist meistens genug drinnen, dass ein Sturz auf den Rücken kein Problem darstellt.

Beim Rauffahren treffe ich immer Leute ohne Schutzkleidung und beim Runterfahren mit Vollvisier sowie Panzer, insofern hast du schon recht...


----------



## pat (4. Juli 2013)

Kann mich weitgehend vitaminc anschliessen:
- Helm & Handschuhe immer (auch auf der abendlichen Hausrunde)
- Knie- & Ellbogenschoner (O'Neal Sinner & Dirt)$
- Rucksack (Evoc Trail FR, sitzt sehr gut und ist praktisch, den Protektor erachte ich für Touren als unnötig, ein normaler gefüllter Rucksack dämpft auch schon ganz passabel)

Panzerjacke, -hose und FF nur für Park (da aber konsequent, ich hab so Tage, da leg ich mich regelmässig ab...  ).

Gruss pat


----------



## Mr.Vain (5. Juli 2013)

http://www.g-formuk.com/products.html

Kann man wenn nicht gerade Hochsommer ist den ganzen Tag tragen.


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2013)

@cxfahrer


> Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass Softprotektoren in steinigem Gelände nicht viel bringen - spitze Steine werden durch SAS-Tec Schaum nicht abgehalten. Das hätte mir um ein Haar den Gardaseeurlaub vermiest.



Das ist neben dem Preis der einzige Vorteil von Hartplastik gegenüber SAS-Tec und D30. Die Frage ist halt, wie oft stürzt man flächig und wie oft direkt auf einen spitzen Stein der punktuell den Protektor trifft. Generell überwiegen die Vorteile von Softprotektoren, allein schon der Paßform wegen.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mit dem Zuwachs an Protektoren auch meine Risikobereitschaft wächst. Nachdem ich mir jetzt die Rippe angeknackst habe, mir den Oberschenkel bei nem Sturz gezerrt habe, überlege ich tatsächlich mir weitere Schutzkleidung zuzulegen.

Eine Protektorenhose, z.B. die O'Neal Protector Short, die kostet nicht viel, scheint recht leicht/windig zu sein, und kommt mit nem Minimalschutz für Oberschenkel und Steißbein daher. Ich denke wirklich stören wird das beim Fahren nicht.

Mein Rücken war bislang immer gut geschützt dank Rucksack mit Trinkbeutel, das dämpft bereits ganz gut, ob ich das durch nen richtigen Rückenprotektor erweitern sollte, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. 

Ne dicke Protektorenjacke kommt jedenfalls nicht mit, weil ist mir zu klobig, schwer und viel zu warm. 

So'n dünnes Protektorenhemd finde ich wiederum zu wenig Schutz, das bringt vielleicht was gegen kleinere Schürfwunden, aber ne Prellung wird es kaum aufhalten. 

D.h. es bleibt die Überlegung mir ne Protektorenweste wie z.B. die O'Neal Magnetic anzuschaffen. Luftig, Sas-Tec am Rücken, und paar Minimalst-Protektoren an Brust und Rippen. Eine Rippenprellung wird aber wahrscheinlich auch das nicht abhalten. Aber ich fühle mich vielleicht psychisch gesehen einfach bisschen sicherer...


----------



## basti313 (10. September 2013)

> Das ist neben dem Preis der einzige Vorteil von Hartplastik gegenüber SAS-Tec und D30. Die Frage ist halt, wie oft stürzt man flächig und wie oft direkt auf einen spitzen Stein der punktuell den Protektor trifft. Generell überwiegen die Vorteile von Softprotektoren, allein schon der Paßform wegen.


Wenn man schon über die Anzahl von Stürzen nachdenken muss, dann hat man:
-im Gebirge nichts verloren.
-keine ausreichende Fahrtechnik für das Gelände in dem man sich bewegt.
-zu wenig Respekt vor den Gefahren oder seinem Körper.

Stürze bei Endurotouren sind und müssen die absolute Ausnahme sein.



> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass mit dem Zuwachs an Protektoren auch meine Risikobereitschaft wächst. Nachdem ich mir jetzt die Rippe angeknackst habe, mir den Oberschenkel bei nem Sturz gezerrt habe, überlege ich tatsächlich mir weitere Schutzkleidung zuzulegen.


Deswegen muss man sich für Enduro Touren auch nicht panzern, denn Risikobereitschaft hat im Gebirge nichts verloren.
Man muss nur in die Parks schauen und man sieht wo es hin geht: Fullface, HANS und Rückenprotektor. Das sind die lebenswichtigen Protektoren, alles andere ist fürs Biken als Freizeitspaß verzichtbar.
Wenn dir die Fahrtechnik aus geht und du ein offenes Knie oder eine geprellten Oberschenkel hast hilft das der Lernkurve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2013)

@basti313


> Wenn man schon über die Anzahl von Stürzen nachdenken muss, dann hat man:
> -im Gebirge nichts verloren.
> -keine ausreichende Fahrtechnik für das Gelände in dem man sich bewegt.
> -zu wenig Respekt vor den Gefahren oder seinem Körper.
> ...



Jeder macht Fehler. Man kann viel üben & lernen, und trotzdem passiert einem ein Fehler, egal ob im Gebirge oder im Alltag. Natürlich laufe ich deswegen nicht mit Protektoren im Alltag rum, aber dort wo ein höheres Gefahrenpotential vorhanden ist, da finde ich es gut wenn man sich mit dem Thema: Schutzkleidung befasst und sowas auch in Erwägung zieht.



> Deswegen muss man sich für Enduro Touren auch nicht panzern, denn Risikobereitschaft hat im Gebirge nichts verloren.
> Man muss nur in die Parks schauen und man sieht wo es hin geht: Fullface, HANS und Rückenprotektor. Das sind die lebenswichtigen Protektoren, alles andere ist fürs Biken als Freizeitspaß verzichtbar.
> Wenn dir die Fahrtechnik aus geht und du ein offenes Knei oder eine geprellten Oberschenkel hast hilft das der Lernkurve



Für mich gehört ein gewisses Risiko mit dazu, sonst würde ich Golf spielen und nicht das Bike auf einen Gipfel tragen. Was hast Du im Gebirge zu suchen wenn Du in Kauf nimmst mit einem offenen Knie rumzuliegen? - ich schütze mich ganz gerne davor, du brauchst das vielleicht nicht, weil Du scheinbar niemals auffe Fresse fliegst oder immer 2 Meter Abstand zu jedem Stein hast.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2013)

Sinnloses Philosophieren.

Das muss man nach eigener Fahrsicherheit, Sicherheitsbedürfnis und Geländekenntnis entscheiden. 

Alleine entweder mehr anziehen oder vorsichtiger fahren.
Als Anfänger oder auf unbekannter Strecke mehr anziehen oder vorsichtiger fahren oder gleich schieben.
In steinigem Gelände mehr anziehen als auf weichem Waldboden.

Es hat sich noch keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, der mit Vollprotektion dennoch ein steiniges Steilstück geschoben hat - sicher ist sicher.

usw usf.


----------



## basti313 (10. September 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @basti313
> Jeder macht Fehler. Man kann viel üben & lernen, und trotzdem passiert einem ein Fehler, egal ob im Gebirge oder im Alltag. Natürlich laufe ich deswegen nicht mit Protektoren im Alltag rum, aber dort wo ein höheres Gefahrenpotential vorhanden ist, da finde ich es gut wenn man sich mit dem Thema: Schutzkleidung befasst und sowas auch in Erwägung zieht.


Was anderes sage ich ja auch nicht. Nur wenn ich regelmäßig stürze, dann ist für mich das Thema Schutzkleidung erledigt, dann muss ich mir Gedanken drüber machen, was ich da überhaupt mache und warum ich so oft Fehler mache.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Für mich gehört ein gewisses Risiko mit dazu, sonst würde ich Golf spielen und nicht das Bike auf einen Gipfel tragen.


Vermutlich haben wir einfach unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von Enduro und Gebirge. Für mich bedeutet "Bike auf den Gipfel tragen" in der Regel auch "Null-Toleranz-Zone" in der Abfahrt. Da ist Stürzen verboten, egal wie dick die Protektoren sind, denn die helfen da eh nicht mehr.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Was hast Du im Gebirge zu suchen wenn Du in Kauf nimmst mit einem offenen Knie rumzuliegen? - ich schütze mich ganz gerne davor, du brauchst das vielleicht nicht, weil Du scheinbar niemals auffe Fresse fliegst oder immer 2 Meter Abstand zu jedem Stein hast.


Lass mich überlegen...nein, im letzten Jahr hatte ich keinen Sturz. Ansonsten ging es eigentlich immer im Steilgelände auf Kopf/Wirbelsäule.
Ist halt immer ein Risikomanagement und das sagt bei mir, dass wenn es mich in eine Schutthalde rein zerlegt, dann brauch ich überall Schoner und nicht nur am Knie.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2013)

Der Normalfall ist doch, dass man aus Dappigkeit nach der spannenden S3 Passage ein Stöckchen übersieht, und dann doof auf Hand oder Knie fällt. Und meist liegt dann da ein Stein...
Die wenigsten versuchen doch eine S3 Passage zu fahren, wenn sie sich nicht sicher sind. Und die es versuchen, haben auch Protektoren an. Die andern, die eh ohne anzuhalten durchsurfen, können das Beispiel dann ja auf S4 übertragen...


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2013)

> Was anderes sage ich ja auch nicht. Nur wenn ich regelmäßig stürze, dann ist für mich das Thema Schutzkleidung erledigt, dann muss ich mir Gedanken drüber machen, was ich da überhaupt mache und warum ich so oft Fehler mache.



Zweifelsohne, prinzipiell den Sturz zu vermeiden ist immer höchstes Gebot. Trotzdem passiert es, gerade bei der Weiterentwicklung von Fahrtechnik. Klar sollte man den Lernmodus nicht gerade im Hochgebirge einschalten.



> Vermutlich haben wir einfach unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von Enduro und Gebirge. Für mich bedeutet "Bike auf den Gipfel tragen" in der Regel auch "Null-Toleranz-Zone" in der Abfahrt. Da ist Stürzen verboten, egal wie dick die Protektoren sind, denn die helfen da eh nicht mehr.



Nicht jeder Gipfel bedeutet automatisch "Do or Die". Die Schwierigkeit einer Abfahrt hat auch nichts damit zu tun, ob man sein Rad vorher hochtragen musste oder nicht. Ein Fehler oder ein unvorhergesehener Defekt während der Fahrt kann überall passieren, die Folgen sind je nach Laune der Natur völlig unterschiedlich.


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2013)

@cxfahrer


> Der Normalfall ist doch, dass man aus Dappigkeit nach der spannenden S3 Passage ein Stöckchen übersieht, und dann doof auf Hand oder Knie fällt. Und meist liegt dann da ein Stein...
> Die wenigsten versuchen doch eine S3 Passage zu fahren, wenn sie sich nicht sicher sind. Und die es versuchen, haben auch Protektoren an. Die andern, die eh ohne anzuhalten durchsurfen, können das Beispiel dann ja auf S4 übertragen...



Hin & wieder muss man halt auch probieren um sich weiterzuentwickeln. 
Das Risiko von Verletzungen zu mindern ist grundsätzlich auch legitim. Ich denke man kann nicht vorhersehen, dass man immer nur auf Kopf und/oder Wirbelsäule fällt, auch wenn man das Stürzen sicher auch lernen kann / verbessern kann. 

Für den Rücken habe ich bereits meinen Rucksack mit Trinkblase, ich frage daher nochmal, ist es sinnig zusätzlich für weitere Rückenprotektion zu sorgen oder reicht erfahrungsgemäß die Trinkblase als Dämpfung?
Blöd nur, wenn in dem Moment kein Wasser mehr in der Blase ist


----------



## basti313 (10. September 2013)

> Der Normalfall ist doch, dass man aus Dappigkeit nach der spannenden S3 Passage ein Stöckchen übersieht, und dann doof auf Hand oder Knie fällt. Und meist liegt dann da ein Stein...


Es geht mir nicht darum den Knieprotektor zu verbieten. Ich halte ihn nur nicht für die korrekte erste Anschaffung, wie es hier oft vermittelt wird.
Ein offenes Knie, ja selbst eine zerlegte Kniescheibe heilt wieder. Ein kaputter Wirbel wegen dem Stöckchen und du kannst die nächste Transalp per Hand im Rollstuhl kurbeln.

Ich finde die Entwicklung im Protektorenbereich dahingehend auch völlig unpassend. Wir haben inzwischen die soften Protektoren, die so bequem sind, dass man sie zum Sonntagsausflug mit Mutti anzieht. Kosten auch keine 50Euro mehr. Aber einen ordentlichen Schutz für den Hals gibt es im Endurobereich einfach gar nicht. Da muss man den ganz großen Fullface mitschleppen und ein HANS für 400Euro kaufen.



> Zweifelsohne, prinzipiell den Sturz zu vermeiden ist immer höchstes Gebot. Trotzdem passiert es, gerade bei der Weiterentwicklung von Fahrtechnik. Klar sollte man den Lernmodus nicht gerade im Hochgebirge einschalten.


Naja, ich sehe die ganzen Kniegeschichten immer noch für ein Resultat aus zu viel Geschwindigkeit. Das ist für mich nicht Lernmodus, im Lernmodus gehen die meisten über den Lenker auf den Kopf oder zerlegen sich bei Stürzen auf die Seite das Schlüsselbein.
Kopfverletzungen und Schlüsselbein sind eh die Nummer 1 bei den Verletzungen und dahingehend sollte man sich eben zuerst schützen.



> Für den Rücken habe ich bereits meinen Rucksack mit Trinkblase, ich frage daher nochmal, ist es sinnig zusätzlich für weitere Rückenprotektion zu sorgen oder reicht erfahrungsgemäß die Trinkblase als Dämpfung?
> Blöd nur, wenn in dem Moment kein Wasser mehr in der Blase ist


Hilft leider gar nicht. Bei den Softprotektoren hast ja auch nicht einfach ein Gel oder Wasserpad, sondern verhärtenden Schaum. Sowas brauchst auch am Rücken um Durchschläge zu verhindern. Ein normaler Rucksack hilft auch wegen der mangelnden Befestigung kaum.


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2013)

> Naja, ich sehe die ganzen Kniegeschichten immer noch für ein Resultat aus zu viel Geschwindigkeit. Das ist für mich nicht Lernmodus, im Lernmodus gehen die meisten über den Lenker auf den Kopf oder zerlegen sich bei Stürzen auf die Seite das Schlüsselbein.
> Kopfverletzungen und Schlüsselbein sind eh die Nummer 1 bei den Verletzungen und dahingehend sollte man sich eben zuerst schützen.



Ich kenne niemanden der ohne Helm fährt. Ein FF bietet natürlich mehr Sicherheit, ist aber auf Touren schon etwas hinderlich und gegenüber Wandersleuten kommt es durchaus etwas aggressiver rüber als ein neumodischer Enduro/AM-Helm. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten im Park sind FF einfach Pflicht, beim Stotterbiken reicht mir ein vernünftiger Helm der zumindest hinten etwas weiter in den Nacken geht.

Das Schlüsselbein wird man kaum schützen können, weil Sollbruchstelle.

Auch wenn man über den Lenker geht, ich falle deswegen nicht gleich auf den Kopf, ich hab dadurch auch schon was am Oberschenkel abbekommen, oder am Fußgelenk, oder wie gesagt zuletzt die Rippe angeknackst.

Die Flugbahn und die Umgebung lassen sich nicht vorbestimmen, deswegen entscheidet oft die Laune der Natur darüber, wo und wie Du einschlägst. Ob meine Knie schon was abbekommen hätten ohne die SaS-Tec Schoner kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich sie abwärts immer trage und diese den Aufprall entweder schonen abwehren konnten oder ich tatsächlich noch nie mit dem Knie wo angestoßen bin.

Das Knie ist schon ein recht komplexes Gelenk, genug Sportler mussten Ihren Sport wegen Knie an den Nagel hängen.

Das Genick wird sicher unterschätzt außerhalb des Parks. Ich finde sowieso dass sich einiges außerhalb des Parks nicht anders abspielt, was die Abfahrtsschwierigkeit und Geschwindigkeit angeht, nur da besteht eben keine Protektoren-Pflicht für gewisse Körperteile. An das Genick möchte ich gar nicht denken, da ich sowieso überfragt bin, wie man das auf Touren richtig schützen sollte. Ein Leatt Brace mit sich zu führen ist ein Unding und nen handlichen kleinen Genickschutz für die Tasche kenne ich bislang noch nicht.



> Hilft leider gar nicht. Bei den Softprotektoren hast ja auch nicht einfach ein Gel oder Wasserpad, sondern verhärtenden Schaum. Sowas brauchst auch am Rücken um Durchschläge zu verhindern. Ein normaler Rucksack hilft auch wegen der mangelnden Befestigung kaum.



Ja, das sehe ich inzwischen auch so, daher auch mein Anliegen mir ne Protektorenweste zuzulegen. Neuer Rucksack mit Protektoren wollte ich erstmal keinen anschaffen, da ich mit meinen Dakine und Vaude Rucksäcken sehr zufrieden bin, die je nach Tour ausgewählt werden.


----------



## basti313 (10. September 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden der ohne Helm fährt. Ein FF bietet natürlich mehr Sicherheit, ist aber auf Touren schon etwas hinderlich und gegenüber Wandersleuten kommt es durchaus etwas aggressiver rüber als ein neumodischer Enduro/AM-Helm. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten im Park sind FF einfach Pflicht, beim Stotterbiken reicht mir ein vernünftiger Helm der zumindest hinten etwas weiter in den Nacken geht.


Das Problem ist einfach die Kombination mit dem Nackenschutz. Einen FF brauchts nicht, auch ein Kinn/Kiefer heilt wieder, auch wenn man ne Zeitlang Suppe essen muss. Aber ohne FF kein Nackenschutz...



vitaminc schrieb:


> Das Schlüsselbein wird man kaum schützen können, weil Sollbruchstelle.


Ein Protektor auf der Schulter bremst auch hier den Aufprall. Den sehe ich wieder mindestens so wichtig an wie den Schutz am Knie, einfach wegen der Häufigkeit der Verletzungen. Das Subgear Shirt von Sixsixone ist da interessant, leider passt mir das überhaupt nicht.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Das Genick wird sicher unterschätzt außerhalb des Parks. Ich finde sowieso dass sich einiges außerhalb des Parks nicht anders abspielt, was die Abfahrtsschwierigkeit und Geschwindigkeit angeht, nur da besteht eben keine Protektoren-Pflicht für gewisse Körperteile. An das Genick möchte ich gar nicht denken, da ich sowieso überfragt bin, wie man das auf Touren richtig schützen sollte. Ein Leatt Brace mit sich zu führen ist ein Unding und nen handlichen kleinen Genickschutz für die Tasche kenne ich bislang noch nicht.


Da kenne ich auch keine gute Lösung. Leat und FF am Rucksack mit schleppen wäre möglich, aber das sind locker 2kg im Rucksack, was auch wieder blöd ist...je mehr man hoch schleppen muss, desto fertiger ist man und desto mehr Fehler macht man.



vitaminc schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich inzwischen auch so, daher auch mein Anliegen mir ne Protektorenweste zuzulegen. Neuer Rucksack mit Protektoren wollte ich erstmal keinen anschaffen, da ich mit meinen Dakine und Vaude Rucksäcken sehr zufrieden bin, die je nach Tour ausgewählt werden.


Die üblichen Westen mit hartem Protektor oder gar die Turtles sind aber einfach keine Lösung für Bergauf. Gäbe es eine gute Soft Lösung wäre das toll, aber ich kenne keine. Von Dainese gibt es eine West, die aber nicht weit genug runter geht. Das kurze Subgear von 661 mit Rückenprotektor bis ganz runter und nicht dieser doofen Passform, die unter dem Arm einschneidet wäre perfekt.
Ansonsten ist der Rucksack das einzig Sinnvolle. Schützt egal ob bergab, bergauf oder im Flachen und ist angenehm zu tragen. Außerdem braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen ob man den Protektor nun heute mit nimmt oder nicht, man hat ihn immer dabei.


----------



## vitaminc (10. September 2013)

> Ein Protektor auf der Schulter bremst auch hier den Aufprall. Den sehe ich wieder mindestens so wichtig an wie den Schutz am Knie, einfach wegen der Häufigkeit der Verletzungen. Das Subgear Shirt von Sixsixone ist da interessant, leider passt mir das überhaupt nicht.



Der Aufprall wird zwar gedämpft, aber wenn der Aufschlag bis zum Knochen durchschlägt ist das Schlüsselbein das Erste was brechen wird.



> Die üblichen Westen mit hartem Protektor oder gar die Turtles sind aber einfach keine Lösung für Bergauf. Gäbe es eine gute Soft Lösung wäre das toll, aber ich kenne keine. Von Dainese gibt es eine West, die aber nicht weit genug runter geht. Das kurze Subgear von 661 mit Rückenprotektor bis ganz runter und nicht dieser doofen Passform, die unter dem Arm einschneidet wäre perfekt.
> Ansonsten ist der Rucksack das einzig Sinnvolle. Schützt egal ob bergab, bergauf oder im Flachen und ist angenehm zu tragen. Außerdem braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen ob man den Protektor nun heute mit nimmt oder nicht, man hat ihn immer dabei.



Ich hab das Subgear von 661 noch nicht live gesehen, aber ich stelle mir vor, dass dieses dünne Ding gerade mal vor Schürfwunden schützen wird, mehr nicht. Wenn es nicht perfekt passt, werden die Pads sicher auch nicht da anliegen wo sie sollen, daher weiß ich noch nicht was ich davon halten soll.

Ich habe mir mal folgendes zur Anprobe bestellt:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...XmcA-A&_cid=21_1_-1_9_317_331330_20517997165_

Einerseits weil ich eben noch was für den Rücken benötige, ich grundsätzlich von SaS-Tec überzeugt bin, das Ding dank Nierengut kaum verrutschen wird, und paar kleinere Polster an Brust und Rippen vorhanden sind. Zudem kann ich das Teil auch zum Ski-Freeriden nutzen. 
Hier noch kleiner Test: http://www.snowboard.at/snow/magazin/equipment/oneal-magnetic-protector-vest.php

Aber erstmal guck ich mir das Ding an, wenn es da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (11. September 2013)

basti313 schrieb:


> Stürze bei Endurotouren sind und müssen die absolute Ausnahme sein.


Das sehen wir wohl alle so.


basti313 schrieb:


> Deswegen muss man sich für Enduro Touren auch nicht panzern, denn Risikobereitschaft hat im Gebirge nichts verloren.


Risikobereitschaft gehört im Gebirge zwingend dazu. Null Risiko ist dort nicht zu haben. Die Frage ist, welche Risiken nimmt man bewusst in Kauf und geht sie ein?


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Normalfall ist doch, dass man aus Dappigkeit nach der spannenden S3 Passage ein Stöckchen übersieht, und dann doof auf Hand oder Knie fällt.


Diese blöde Angewohnheit konnte ich mir zum Glück im Lauf der Jahre fast abgewöhnen. Leider nur fast...


basti313 schrieb:


> Ein offenes Knie, ja selbst eine zerlegte Kniescheibe heilt wieder.


Es gibt bequeme, ausreichend kompakte, leichte und wirksame Knieschoner, z.B. O'Neal Sinner. Die auf Tour mitzunehmen, ist kaum Aufwand. Nur weil Para-/Tetraplegie gravierender sind, muss und soll ich doch nicht auf diese Schutzmöglichkeit verzichten. Ist für mich Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.
Für Endurotouren gibt's keine tauglichen Schutzmöglichkeiten für den Nacken, das muss ich akzeptieren, mir ne AM-Schale auf den Kopf setzen und versuchen, nicht blöd drauf zu fallen.
Allerdings ist das überhaupt kein Grund auf vorhandene Schutzmöglichkeiten für meinen restlichen Bewegungsapparat, konkret Knie, Ellbogen und Hände, zu verzichten. 


vitaminc schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...XmcA-A&_cid=21_1_-1_9_317_331330_20517997165_


Kann ich sehr empfehlen, habe ich selber. Taugt von Ski bis Moto, ist bequem, bezahlbar und hat sehr guten Protektor (SasTec SC-1/13), erfüllt locker Motorradnorm. 

Gruss pat


----------



## vitaminc (11. September 2013)

@pat


> Kann ich sehr empfehlen, habe ich selber. Taugt von Ski bis Moto, ist bequem, bezahlbar und hat sehr guten Protektor (SasTec SC-1/13), erfüllt locker Motorradnorm.



Das klingt erfreulich, kannst Du mir sagen bei welcher Körpergröße/Maß du welche Größe genommen hast?


----------



## soizburger (11. September 2013)

Die Knieschoner von IXS sind Preisgünstig und relativ leicht. Möchte auf Knieschoner bei Abfahrten nicht mehr verzichten. Natürlich auch nicht auf Helm und Handschuh


----------



## pat (11. September 2013)

@vitaminc: Ich hab bei gut 183 und normalen Proportionen Gr. L gewählt. Passt sehr gut.

Gruss pat


----------



## biker-wug (12. September 2013)

Jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen, ich fahre grundsätzlich mit Knieprotektoren, ohne Diskussion. Rücken durch den EVOC Rucksack.

Je nach Abfahrt dann noch Unterarm Ellbogen.

Im Park FF und Jacket.
Hab auch ein 661 Shirt, aber das ist fast ein bisserl eng.

Als es mich letztens auf den Hometrail gewaffelt hat, Knieschoner, Ellbogen, Rucksack, Fullface, bin ich über den Lenker, direkt mit Kopf und Schulter aufgeschlagen. Resultat: Laterale Claviculafraktur. Das wäre mit dem 661 evtl. nicht passiert, da mein Schlüsselbein durch den Aufprall und nicht an der Sollbruchstelle durch abstützen gebrochen ist.
Selbst wenn es mit dem Schulterprotektor gebrochen wäre, wären vielleicht nicht die Bänder gerissen.
Jeder Schutz ist besser als keiner.

Und wer meint, beim Biken Stürze verhindern zu können, der täuscht sich. Ich gehöre auch eher zu den vorsichtigen Fahrern, aber ab und an passiert es trotzdem mal. 

Dieses Jahr bin ich zweimal über den Lenker, einmal im Vinschgau, da bin ich mit dem Vorderrad irgendwo eingehakt, und jetzt nochmal, daheim auf einer Strecke die ich in und auswendig kenne. Da ist mir vermutlich der Reifen von der Felge kurz weggesprungen, bei der Landung nach nem Drop.

So, oder so, passieren kann immer was, schützen ist gut, aber man sollte nicht aufgrund von Schonern / Protektoren seine Grenzen ausloten.


----------



## duc-mo (12. September 2013)

Interessante Diskussion! Ich kann da nur meine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen beitragen und die Konsequenzen nennen die ich daraus gezogen habe... Schlussendlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie viel Schutz man braucht.

Ich bin ca. 3-mal die Woche auf dem Bike zu 80% auf mehr oder weniger gut bekannten "Hometrails", der Rest sind Alpentouren un unbekanntem Gelände in allen möglichen Schwierigkeitsgraden und Variationen. Was davon Enduro ist, definiert eh jeder anders für mich ist es genau das was ich fahre... 

Ich stürze sicher 1-2mal im Monat aus Dusseligkeit, Übermut oder Unvermögen. In der Regel bleibts bei blauen Flecken und Schürfwunden, aber ich hatte auch schon blödere Sachen... Dieses Jahr hats mir den Mittelhandknochen zerlegt und letztes Jahr hab ich mir die Bänder am Schultereckgelenk stark strapaziert. Wie hätten mir dabei "Protektoren" helfen sollen??? Ich trage Helm, Brille, Langfingerhandschuhe und Protektorrucksack und habe nicht das Gefühl "ungeschützt" auf dem Trail zu sein! 2012 auf dem Skull am Gardasee hab ich mir allerdings mehr gewünscht und habe mir Hartschalen-Knieschoner besorgt, Hartschalen Ellenbogenschützer haben sich für mich als "untragbar" erwiesen, mal schauen wann die das erste Mal zum Einsatz kommen... 

Da ich die Schoner so selten trage habe ich mir schon seit langem vorgenommen Softprotektoren an zu schaffen, aber vermutlich würden die bei den allermeisten Touren auch zu hause bleiben...

Fullfacehelm, Protektorweste, Hüftschoner, Nackenschutz, etc. haben für mich nichts mit Enduro zu tun. Auf Endurotouren würde ich NIEMALS die Risiken eingehen die diese Schutzbekleidung notwendig machen, das ist etwas für den Bikepark. Meine Meinung!


----------



## biker-wug (12. September 2013)

Naja, Knieprotektoren find ich schon wichtig, einfach weil das Knie immer irgendwie mit aufschlägt und Knieschäden einfach mist sind.
Gelenk halt.
Eckgelenk, Finger sind schier nicht zu schützen. Fingerbruch beim biken hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## exbonner (13. September 2013)

Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die fahren auch ihre sonntäglichen Hometrails mit FF und Weste. Warum auch nicht, soll doch jeder so ausgerüstet fahren, wie er es gern hätte. Nicht jeder kann es sich leisten mal 2-3 Wochen im Beruf auszufallen. Soll man deshalb auf das Bike verzichten? Dann lieber gepanzert fahren.


----------



## Cube Lova (13. September 2013)

Freunde der Sonne, mal ganz ehrlich:  Wer behauptet bei einer "enduro" --> Mountainbiketour das Risiko so verringern zu können, dass er keinen FF etc. braucht lebt in einer Traumwelt. Man kann auch (im Übertragenen Sinne) auf einer Forstautobahn mit 30 Sachen den Baum küssen und dann bringt die Halbschale n sch***.

Ich schleppe fast immer 2 Helme mit. FF für die Trails und Bumskugel für den Rest. N moderner FF Helm ist auch ausreichend leicht und gut belüftet um damit mal n Stück berghoch zu fahren. Das klappt schließlich auch im Rennen bei den fiesen Gegenanstiegen  
Ich persönlich bin auch auf den Trails, die wir in unsren Touren fahren, nicht viel langsamer oder "sicherer" unterwegs als mit dem DH Boliden.  Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass wir keine Rücksicht auf wanderer etc. üben. Das ist selbstredend oberste Prämisse.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zara Bernard (16. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich stürze sicher 1-2mal im Monat aus Dusseligkeit, Übermut oder Unvermögen.
> 
> Da ich die Schoner so selten trage habe ich mir schon seit langem vorgenommen Softprotektoren an zu schaffen, aber vermutlich würden die bei den allermeisten Touren auch zu hause bleiben...
> 
> Fullfacehelm, Protektorweste, Hüftschoner, Nackenschutz, etc. haben für mich nichts mit Enduro zu tun. Auf Endurotouren würde ich NIEMALS die Risiken eingehen die diese Schutzbekleidung notwendig machen, das ist etwas für den Bikepark. Meine Meinung!



Du stürzt ernsthaft 1-2 mal pro Monat und fahrst trotzdem ohne Knieprotektoren? Du hast dir noch nicht das Knie zerlegt?
Da fallt ma nur ein: Die Dum... habens Glück.
Ich stürz 1-2 mal im Jahr. Und jedesmal immer auch auf die Knie. Nehmen sogar meistens sehr viel Energie auf. Ohne Knieprotektoren runterfahren/schnell fahren ist überschwachsinnig.
Wenn ich du wär, würd ich mich bekreuzigen und dann schleunigst Softprotektoren kaufen.


----------



## duc-mo (16. September 2013)

Glaubst du nicht, ich würde Knie-Protektoren tragen, wenn ich mir ständig die Knie zerlege??? 

Wenn ich stürze, dann in der Regel beim "Stolperbiken" oder ganz unspekatulär mit wegrutschendem Reifen im Schlamm, also bei nicht sonderlich hohem Tempo und entsprechemd kurzem Auslauf, bzw. weichen Geläuf. Den Sturz kann ich in der Regel durch Abrollen ausgleichen und komme mit ein paar blauen Flecken oder Schürfwunden davon, mal die zwei Stürzen von oben ausgeklammert. 

Auf felsigem Untergrund lasse ich es natürlich nicht fliegen, das wäre einfach dämlich...


----------



## xrated (17. September 2013)

Ist sowas auf dem MTB eigentlich brauchbar?
http://dx.com/p/yw-021-motorcycle-sports-knee-elbow-protector-pad-guard-kit-black-2-pair-167042

Ich bräuchte sowas extrem selten und wenn dann nur an sehr langsamen Stolperpassagen.


----------



## gempen72 (14. Oktober 2013)

Interessante Diskussion ... . Wenn ich mit meinem Enduro gefahren bin habe ich immer folgendes getragen (ohne Ausnahme):

- Hartschalen-Knie+Schienbein
- Soft-Ellenbogen
- Hartschale Rücken Prptektor (IXS)
- Helm (normaler MTB-Helm, kein FF)
- lange Handschuhe

Hatte damit auch ein oder zwei kleinere Stürze ... . Seit ich mich sicherer fühle fahre ich nur noch soft-Knie+Helm+Langfinger-HS (immer) und meistens soft Ellenbogen.

Das ist schon eine seltsame Entwicklung: weniger Sicherheit bei mehr Erfahrung. Ich denke, ich kann mit der Weile besser einschätzten was ich fahren kann und was nicht. Es gibt auch Teile meines Home-Trails, dich ich heute langsamer fahre als vor einigen Jahren (weil ich die damals ohne Kontrolle gefahren bin). "Richtig" gestürzt bin ich in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht mehr (ausser einigen kontrollierten Notabsteigen ... ;-).

Fahrtechnik und Erfahrung hin und her, es kann immer etwas passieren (z.B. Materialschaden). Ich hoffe, dass es in Zukunft bessere (leichter, bequemer, effektiver) Protektoren geben wird.

Nächste Anschaffungen sind bei mir der Evoc Rucksack mit Proti (den 30 L habe ich scho, der ist aber für meinen Hometrail zu gross) und die VPD2.0 von POC. Nachdem ich die obigen Beiträge gelesen habe werde ich mir auch mal dieses Shirt von 661 anschauen und evtl. ne Protektorenhose.

    viel Glück auf dem Trail ...


----------



## Symion (14. Oktober 2013)

Halt es meist so das ich Knie/Schienbein dabei habe. Sollte es auch ne schnelle oder schwierige Abfahrt gehen werden sie angezogen. Nur Knie reicht mir nicht, wie oft bin ich schon dumm von den Flatpedals runter oder bin an einem am Rand liegenden Ast hÃ¤ngen geblieben. Und unbequemer ist es mit den zusÃ¤tzlichen Schutz auch nicht, muss ja kein ultrastreifer DH Schutz sein. Ellenbogen dann auch je nach Bedarf. Handschuhe lang sowie Helm mit tiefergezogenem Hinterteil immer.
Fahre entweder mit Evoc oder normalen Rucksack der mittels Einsatz aus dem Motorradbedarf gepimpt wurde. Kostet fast nichts (~20â¬) und hat im Trinkblasenfach genug Platz. Somit kann man fast jeden Rucksack anpassen.

Protektorenweste halte ich fÃ¼r Unfug, SchlÃ¼sselbeinbrÃ¼che entstehen fast ausschlieÃlich durch Abfangen mittels langen Armen. Eine Weste die dagegen hilft gibt es nicht.


----------



## mäxx__ (15. Oktober 2013)

Symion schrieb:


> Fahre entweder mit Evoc oder normalen Rucksack der mittels Einsatz aus dem Motorradbedarf gepimpt wurde. Kostet fast nichts (~20â¬) und hat im Trinkblasenfach genug Platz. Somit kann man fast jeden Rucksack anpassen.



KÃ¶nntest du das mal kurz prÃ¤zisieren.
Hast du da fÃ¼r (ca. 20.- â¬) einen Protektor oder Ã¤hnliches gekauft?
Wenn ja, welchen?

Habe mal gegoogelt:http://www.hein-gericke.de/bekleidu...gericke-backshock-air-ii-ruckenprotektor.html

Sowas??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (15. Oktober 2013)

Nutze den hier da in L entsprechend groß (Vaude Freerider 28L) und laut einigen Test sind diese Polo Protektoren besser als D30 Pendants was die Restenergie angeht.
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/ultra-ruckenprotektor-gelb.html

Leichter wäre dann diese Variante:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/ruckenprotektor-rp-1001.html


----------

